# Angels of Vengeance Captain



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I decided to make a Captain for my Angels of Vengeance army (work in progress) I took a long look at the models available and decided to go with one based on the Master of the Fleet. I'd got some bits and pieces in mind that I wanted to add to the model in place of the original helm and right arm. If you've seen my converted shoulder pads, then take a look at the thread here, I've tried to do a similar thing with the shoulder pad the model already has, anyway take a look.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks good mate 
Does he just have the power sword, or is there a second weapon (like a bolt pistol not WYSIWGY, but in the wargear)?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Looks good mate
> Does he just have the power sword, or is there a second weapon (like a bolt pistol not WYSIWGY, but in the wargear)?


He has a very prominent holster, would that be enough for WYSIWYG?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Most definitely 

So which company is he of (3rd I'm guessing)?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, but lore wise I'm aiming him to be the "heir" to the Chapter Master's position. In keeping with titles I was considering "Master of the Search" and giving him the rules for Cato Sicarius, to show how able and dedicated he is in hunting down Fallen or enemy HQs.

I'm considering giving him a wrist mounted weapon, maybe something like a pistol or plasma pistol if I don't use the rules for Cato.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Wrist mounted stormbolter with hellfire rounds :wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, I don't have any stormbolters, but I could convert one by merging to pistols, they might be small enough.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome conversion! i just got this model... but i didnt convert it as much as you did... i just chanced the helmet


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

I've made a wrist mounted stormbolter, it looks a bit crude though but I've tried to make it look better with green stuff and a purity seal heh, will take a picture of it tomorrow as it's to dark for one now.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the conversion look forwardto more of these.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my attempt at a wrist mounted stormbolter, if anyone has any suggestions to better it then please let me know heh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Any got any opinions? I want to get down to spraying and painting but not if the wrist bolter sucks and I have to rip it off


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I would comment, but I'm on my phone atm so the pic's too small to see. Gimme half an hour, and I'll be able to give you a decent opinion 

EDIT: man, I still can't tell. Is there any way of getting clearer images?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just found a proper stormbolter so Ill probably replace it.

Edit: here's the picture of it but I think a proper stormbolter would look better.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

The magazine should go on the side of the gun, not the top. How's he supposed to aim with that magazine in the way?
Get rid of the greenstuff going all the way around. It doesn't look right, it looks like it was welded on in the field rather than being integrated to the armor.

Look at the GK on the bottom left. The storm bolter seems to be part of the armor, rather than being attached afterwards.










Even on the angelus bolter of the guard on the right, you don't see a big chunk of metal going over the gun.










If you still want to use greenstuff then use less and have it meet the gun only at the bottom, like a bracket. Going all the way around looks like something an Ork would do.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like we had the same idea heh, I wanted to try and replicate the way Kantor's is placed on it, anyway here's the new and improved version  Now if I could only find a right hand power fist I could use Kantor's rules which is very much more in keeping with Angel's of Vengeance.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks better I think


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

You have to be a 'real man' to fire those guns, what with the ammo case ejection port being next to the marines body...

Other than that - the alteration looks better, although I liked the mag going in the top.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think I should go ahead and get it based/sprayed? Was actually considering finding a right handed power fist so I could use Kantor's rules for him. Maybe the power fist from the character conversion kit at forgeworld? 










Actually I'm going to use this power fist and convert it, I think then my model is good enough for a chapter master


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

You have a couple options for right hand power fist in addition to the two you have up.
The Assault Marine Sergeant power fist. 










The Death Company Power Fist










and you could even go Space Wolves Lightning Claw.










I think that's it for SM, there might be one more in the IG though.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

"Master of the Hunt" sounds like a good name for him.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And is also the name given to the White scars 3rd company captain, currently Korsarro Khan....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I went with Master of the Search instead due to the White Scars guy. The reason for the title is included in the back story for him (found here). 

So far I've only made him a Master rather than a Chapter Master, he'll be using Pedro Kantor's rules though and he's kind of like Lysander is in that he's only a Captain but he's as good as a Chapter Master.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's Master Eremiel with his power fist. Three things I was wondering if you could help me with-

1. I have an iron halo that I was thinking about putting on just behind his head, on top of the rear neck guard, but I'm unsure whether it may look overly complicated, especially with the icon I have on top of the backpack.

2. Should I model a hood over the skull I've put on his power fist?

3. Does the arm stick out to much? I've not altered it but It looks like it sticks out a bit to much compared to the other arm, might just be because it's not been painted.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The model looks great 
About the skull, I would say yes to modelling a hood, and for the iron halo, just use the icon above the pack as the iron halo, rather than trying to get an additional piece on.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> The model looks great
> About the skull, I would say yes to modelling a hood, and for the iron halo, just use the icon above the pack as the iron halo, rather than trying to get an additional piece on.


Cool, I edited the post btw to ask about whether the arm sticks out to far.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm, you may want to GS it up a bit at the join of the top of the pad and the body, but otherwise it looks fine.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I figured if I can't put the halo on separately, maybe I can merge it


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Now that is cool


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a nice model. I liked him to start out with but he really does look the part now. Well done. +rep. Its nice to see ideas being tossed around as well.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  

I've based it and just sprayed it, so I'm hoping to start properly painting it this weekend. I think the addition of the iron halo really finishes the model off and makes it look like a chapter master.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a preview shot of the final product, well depending on whether I need to sort out some painting. The sun light had died so I had to use internal lighting, I'll get some better pictures tomorrow


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, some better pics might be in order for feedback...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

As I said it was just a preview cause of the light, I'll do much better ones tomorrow from different angles, I choose the bigger image link because it makes it easier to see. 

I just finished it and really wanted to show something


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Extremely badass dude.

Look forward to seeing more.

I did like the little hoods on the skulls, hadn't thought of that.

I use ravenwing models for my bikes etc so I am unfortunately going to have to ninja the idea :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's some better images, I'll probably have to do some more painting on it though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No thoughts?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, phone again, but I will do tomorrow or sunday...lol


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

damn fine convertion mate.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Some of the colour got bleached out due to how good it was, but I've always had a problem with highlighting black. I can't figure out what to do on the smooth surface of the pad. I know to highlight the edges but it's the face of it I just don't know how to do. Same problem with the top of the feet :/


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Any other comments on the model?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

That's some great work there! Sorry it took me so long to get round to seeing the pics.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Np, thanks for rep  

Do you think I need fix any of the painting etc?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Something to do with the gold seems different to the rest of the model..
I don't know what, but it seems a bit out of place :search:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I did a chestnut wash on it, I'll try highlight it better. Or do you mean the bit on the back, I used the wrong gold to highlight it and forgot to fix it >.<


----------

